# Global Trader



## skinner36

Has anyone here used The Global Trader? I'm not sure whether it is just software or some sort of system. Any thoughts or opinions would be most welcome.

Their web site is www.globaltrader.net.au

Regards

John


----------



## Nick Radge

*Re: The Global Trader*

They don't have an ASIC license for a start.


----------



## julius

*Re: The Global Trader*

GOLD PACK 
• MANUAL 
• MEDIA PACK 
• HISTORICAL DATA 
• 12 MONTHS DATA FEED 
• PERSONAL TRAINER 
• UNLIMITED TRAINING 
• ACCESS TO WORLD STOCK MARKETS 
• FREE UPGRADES FOR LIFE 
• STAND ALONE TRADING PROGRAM 
• CUSTOMER SERVICE 
• 12 MONTHS MONEY BACK GUARANTEE 
*• REFERRAL AGREEMENT *
• 2 STREAMS OF INCOME

???


----------



## skinner36

*Re: The Global Trader*

What is an ASIC license?


----------



## Kauri

*Re: The Global Trader*



skinner36 said:


> What is an ASIC license?




What is a referral?


----------



## GreatPig

*Re: The Global Trader*

I like the sound of the personal trainer that comes with the gold pack. I need to work off a bit of this flab.

GP


----------



## Sir Burr

*Re: The Global Trader*



skinner36 said:


> What is an ASIC license?




http://www.asic.gov.au/asic/asic.nsf/byheadline/Our+role?openDocument

Also:

*Protecting consumers and investors*
We have powers to protect consumers against misleading or deceptive and unconscionable conduct affecting all financial products and services,including credit.


----------



## Sean K

*Re: The Global Trader*

40 minutes a week instead of 40hrs? WTF!! 

I spend 40 minutes a week waiting for the computer to turn on and off.

Initial investment $5K profit $46K? 

What do they do, rob banks???

And, how can an Australian company do this without a lisence?


----------



## Nick Radge

*Re: The Global Trader*



> What is an ASIC license?




Next time you're on Jetstar, ask the pilot if he/she has the qualifications for flying the plane. 

If not...

http://boortz.com/mp3/archive/countdown.swf


----------



## Timmy

*Re: The Global Trader*



kennas said:


> What do they do, rob banks???
> 
> And, how can an Australian company do this without a lisence?




Do I need a license for that?


----------



## julius

*Re: The Global Trader*



kennas said:


> What do they do, rob banks???




ahaha kennas wins


----------



## skinner36

*Re: The Global Trader*

I take then that no one has come across this company before. I have done some research and the lead programmer, Colin Moyan, is the lead programmer and he appears to have been involved with a company called Aussoft.


----------



## Trembling Hand

*Re: The Global Trader*



kennas said:


> I spend 40 minutes a week waiting for the computer to turn on and off.




Well imagine what you could do with a faster computer.


----------



## CFD

*Re: The Global Trader*



kennas said:


> ~~
> I spend 40 minutes a week waiting for the computer to turn on and off.




Why turn it off?


----------



## Sean K

*Re: The Global Trader*



CFD said:


> Why turn it off?



Power is very expensive in Peru. 

But, having thought about it, maybe it's only 30 minutes, so I have 10 minutes a week left to make $45K!


----------



## skinner36

*Re: The Global Trader*

Guys,

I know this sounds like fun, but can you help a real novice out here. Has anyone heard anything about this company?

John


----------



## julius

*Re: The Global Trader*

In my opinion  -  if you are a real novice, then you don't yet have a critical eye required to evaluate any kind of education / advice. In which case it's better to stay away until you're able to recognise what it is your purchasing.

They could be great or they could be garbage but the point is you probably won't be able to tell - no disrespect of course.


----------



## skinner36

*Re: The Global Trader*

Good point. None taken.

John


----------



## julius

*Re: The Global Trader*

btw... it looks like a mechanical system + some kind of bonus for refering new members.

If you are interested in trading systems I would personally recommend Quantitative Trading Systems by Howard Bandy. He also posts on this forum.


----------



## Sir Burr

*Re: The Global Trader*



Nick Radge said:


> They don't have an ASIC license for a start.




Not sure if this means they have a licence but this company name is on their website: DATA8 AUSTRALIA PTY LIMITED

If you stick the same name (DATA8) into here nothing comes up, maybe it's in some other name as below but can't see it on their site.

Looking at their old website pages you see they did have a couple of licences:

1. DATA8 Australia Pty Ltd through ASR Software Corporation Pty Ltd Licensed Investment Advisors, ASIC License No: 208868

2. DATA8 Australia Pty Ltd through Compliance Software Pty Ltd and the licence number is 233029

Anyone make any sense of that?

Edit: I guess you could call them to find out if they have one


----------



## Nick Radge

*Re: The Global Trader*

Put those license numbers in here to get the answer:

http://www.search.asic.gov.au/fsr/flb.html

The other giveaway is that ASIC require certain information on the web site. If you take a look at mine, and any other licensed company for that matter, you will see they all have the same information. As an example they all must show a Financial Services Guide (FSG). No FSG is a certain giveaway.

Secondly, visit any licensed web site and you don't get the spriuker talk - the promised land, 40 mins a day, etc. Everything written on the web site must be validated. As an example, I state I am a 'professional trader'. I had to actually prove to ASIC I was in order for that to be on the site. It says on my web site I authored a book. I had to prove to ASIC that I actually did so. etc etc. You also see that I don't make outrageous promises or claims. 

Anyway, as usual, buyer beware of anything and everything. Greed has a way of seeing beyond logic.


----------



## Sir Burr

*Re: The Global Trader*

Thanks Nick



Nick Radge said:


> you don't get the spriuker talk




This is definately *not* spriuker talk:

Radio Interview
http://www.globaltrader.net.au/GT_NZ_Radio_90_22666.mp3

:bayer:


----------



## julius

*Re: The Global Trader*

The radio ad makes it sound as if it might be a system development platform?


----------



## skinner36

*Re: The Global Trader*

Many thanks to everyone for your responses. I've definitely made my mind up on this one.

Regards

John


----------



## Temjin

*Re: The Global Trader*



skinner36 said:


> Many thanks to everyone for your responses. I've definitely made my mind up on this one.
> 
> Regards
> 
> John




Made up your mind to buy the trading program package or not buy it? 

My personal advice is to step aside with your greed for now and analysis the whole "offer" from another perspective again. The website is nothing more than a promise of great wealth with little effort/risk, through a special, proprietary trading program, techniques and technology. 

There are literally billions of these kind of websites out there. Except this one has really done a good job in marketing and promoting their offers. The result is to be taken with a grain of salt as well unless you can get REAL, authentic trade records from reputable brokers from them.


----------



## skinner36

*Re: The Global Trader*

Made my mind up not to buy it.

By the way, I want to thank everyone here for their input. You've got to get a little tired of these kind of novice questions all the time.

I sent an email to ASIC asking if Data8 were licensed. FYI I am posting the reply I received from them. Please not that some personal information has been removed.


Regards

John

Dear Mr Skinner

Thank you for your email. 

I have conducted a search of the ASIC company register and find that Data8 Australia Pty Ltd is a registered company, with the ACN 101 523 184 based in QLD, and does not appear to hold an Australian Financial Services license or act as an Authorised representative of an AFS licensee. 

As the product they are offering does not constitute financial product advice as defined by s761A and onwards of the Corporations Act, complaints about the product or service would not be dealt with by ASIC. I recommend that you contact your State or Territory office of Fair Trading/Consumer Affairs for advice regarding such products, and any complaints. I have attached a link below to a website where you will be able to find the relevant details of these offices. 

ASIC has issued warnings about share trading software and information is available on ASIC's FIDO homepage, at the links attached below.  

Share Trading Software - No One has found the Magic Mechanism< http://fido.asic.gov.au/fido/fido.nsf/byid/CA256AFA0080A5DECA256AFB000634A8?opendocument>
; 
Get rich quick trading courses: Painful Lessons <
http://fido.asic.gov.au/fido/fido.nsf/byid/CAE8EF56877541EDCA256D7200244B2E?opendocument>
;


Due to the unique nature of each enquiry ASIC is not able to provide interpretations or recommendations specific to some enquiries or circumstances. If you require further information please seek independent advice through an ASIC registered agent, your accountant or solicitor. 

Yours sincerely


----------



## Grim

*Re: The Global Trader*

Anyone have any updates on the product.... have been considering it but have been turned off what what i have read on forums... have yet to find a forum or a person that has used this software to give an accurate indication if its legit or not?


----------



## barnett

*Re: The Global Trader*

Hi. I purchased the package twelve months ago..
Global Trader is very proffesional with great backup..
the software is very easy to drive after establishing certain systems and criteria.


----------



## mwen

*Re: The Global Trader*

I also purchased the software 12 months ago....and got ripped off...
I was promised training, and received it from a guy that lived in Perth (as I am in Sydney) over the phone... 5 minutes a couple of times over 2 months. I have asked for a refund, as I have had this sofware (cost me $9,500) for 12months, and according to their 12 month money back guarantee,  I am not entitled to it, but no reason was given. I will probably need to settle this in court, what a pain !!

When they originally sold the product to me (via a marketing company),  I was promised huge returns...But little did I know, and found out later, I needed to start trading with at least 10-15K to possibly do so...

Stay away from these guys.....I learnt the hard way.


----------



## trondw

*Re: The Global Trader*

Hello all,

I came across this thread when doing some research on the Global Trader before receiving their demonstration.

It seems like barnett and mwen are the only two here who actually have experience with the product, and they have very different opinions...

I just went through the Global Trader demonstration and thought I'd give my 2 cents worth!

Firstly, if you would like to check their ASIC listing you need to do it here (their rep no is 331706, from their website): http://www.search.asic.gov.au/fsr/far.html

From reading barnett and mwen's posts I didn't know what to expect from the demo, and I had my scam radar on high intensity. I am a small business owner and have been exposed to many scam artists!

I got a really good impression of the Global Trader product! I also got a very good impression of the staff, both the sales guy and the demonstrator. Being flooded by sales calls as a business owner, I've become generally skeptical and usually quick to decline any sales approaches. This to Global Trader's credit!

I am in the process of becoming a full time trader, meaning that I already have trading experience. From what I've learned you do not need any trading skills to start with the Global Trader. Having said that, if you do not have any trading experience at all I should think it can feel a bit daunting. However how they've set up the concept it definitely seems doable to get on top of for most people! Just put in some effort and don't expect it to be a black box that will magically generate money for you.

Starting to trade is daunting! Believe me, I've gone through it. To get over it you need to gain knowledge. Global Trader's focus on training is one of the things that I like about them.

Another thing that I liked was the online trading platform for placing orders in real time. I've seen a few (including award winning ones), but this one seemed excellent. I obviously base this comment on the demo, not on hands-on experience.

You should know that I've decided to not purchase the Global Trader at this stage. I'm writing this so that you know I'm not "sold". However the reason for this is NOT the product! I am currently studying to become a W.D. Gann trader, which is taking all my time at the moment. It is not unlikely at all that I will purchase the Global Trader a little bit down the track! I can easily imagine how the platform can be used as a mechanical trading tool generating consistent profits. Again, it is not a magical black box; it is an automated tool that searches markets for trades. And the more effort you put in developing your trading criteria the better your profits will be.

skinner36 - I hope my comments help, in case you are reconsidering. As for ASIC's comments in their letter; my impression of the Global Trader is that they do NOT claim it to be a get-rich-quick tool or a magic-mechanism. ASIC's letter is a general warning to people looking for the magic wand.


----------



## Blennie

*Re: The Global Trader*



barnett said:


> Hi. I purchased the package twelve months ago..
> Global Trader is very proffesional with great backup..
> the software is very easy to drive after establishing certain systems and criteria.




I too am have been through the demonstration of Global Trader and am still making up my mind.  I asked a couple of questions of them which received very negative responses.  Firstly, I wanted to be able to speak to a couple of real live clients of theirs who would willingly testify as to the veracity of their claims.  I personally sold software for 25 years and happily referred prospective clients to existing clients to qualify their interest. I found personal referral to be a very powerful tool.  Global Trader cited that this was illegal according to ASIC and they would be penalised if they did so.

This may be true because it could be imagined that someone could call in quoting bogus figures and be on the payroll of the company. However, if you have been watching "lie to me" and follow some of the strategies for catching out liars then differentiating genuine from fraudulent callers would not be too hard.  Ask a liar to report a sequence of events and then ask them to repeat it backwards.  Liars cannot accurately do this because their brain is working overtime trying to invent the story forwards and the cannot remember the details, because then never actually happened.

I asked for an objective answer about how their clients trading fared last calendar year, certainly a disastrous one for many investors.  Their report was that the average client made a 30% profit last calendar year.  That sounds inpressive to me it only I could verify that it were true. I was also told that they currently have around 700 active clients.  Surely if this was so, there would be at least a dozen people on this forum with something to say.

Are there any real users of the Global Trader out there that are willing to give their experience and impressions of the system.  Some earlier posts talked about  startup experiences, both negative and positive.  I am more interested in what happens over the long haul. 

The gold membership includes a ten year subscription.  That sounds almost too nice to be true.  Ten years is a long time in business and anybody who guarantees that they can offer a ten year of unlimited service for around $10,000 on the one hand sounds a bit unbelievable.  It may be true though.

On the other hand I purchased a Qantas Club Life membership a few years back and they are still valid!


----------



## gurusteve

*Re: The Global Trader*

I have been caught by these people.

I purchased the package and went through the so called training. They guarantee to give you the knowledge and training to make a substantial income in the market.

Training consisted of about 6 x 5 minute telephone sessions. Every question I asked I was given no explanation for. It was a simple case of "this is how you need to set up the software - dont worry about any of those other 
parameters because this is what is working.

Having traded the system on paper for the last month it has lost around $14,000.

There is no way I am prepared to enter the market with cash using this system.

All attempts to get a refund so far have failed.

My recommendation - unless you have lots and lots of cash to just throw away - dont touch these guys.


----------



## mwen

*Re: The Global Trader*



mwen said:


> I also purchased the software 12 months ago....and got ripped off...
> I was promised training, and received it from a guy that lived in Perth (as I am in Sydney) over the phone... 5 minutes a couple of times over 2 months. I have asked for a refund, as I have had this sofware (cost me $9,500) for 12months, and according to their 12 month money back guarantee,  I am not entitled to it, but no reason was given. I will probably need to settle this in court, what a pain !!
> 
> When they originally sold the product to me (via a marketing company),  I was promised huge returns...But little did I know, and found out later, I needed to start trading with at least 10-15K to possibly do so...
> 
> Stay away from these guys.....I learnt the hard way.




Corrections to above post:

The purchase price was $9,750 (inc GST) rather than $9,500 as I initially mentioned in the thread above. I have also forwarded a copy of the invoice to the forum administrator as proof.

In regards to “marketing”:

I received a phone call from a sales person that said he was from a company other than Global Trader (I am pretty sure my memory serves me right), unfortunately, this was a few years ago, and I can’t remember what the company name was. I was then called by someone entirely different, in which he then passed me onto a person that gave me a demonstration over the phone. Eventually, when I paid the money, I was dealing with a trainer on the other side of the country....

After a few weeks of so called “training” over the phone by my “designated trainer” (this guys would ring me 7:00pm his time, and 10:00pm my time, as he was in Perth, and I in Sydney), I didn’t receive any other correspondence.

After numerous emails asking for a refund, I received an email from their resolutions department with no reason given:

Hi,

I encourage you review the Terms & Conditions of your 12 month Training Guarantee. You are not currently eligible for a refund.  

Kind Regards,

XXXXXXXXX  (do not want to publish name)
Resolutions Department


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: The Global Trader*

Aussie Stock Forums has a policy of ensuring that any incorrect information is either removed or corrected. To that end I would like to make the following correction:



skinner36 said:


> I take then that no one has come across this company before. I have done some research and the lead programmer, Colin Moyan, is the lead programmer and he appears to have been involved with a company called Aussoft.




The individual referred to in the quoted post, Colin Moyan, is in fact Colin Boyan.


----------



## Mr J

*Re: The Global Trader*

$9,500...

I wouldn't mind hearing why some of you decided to spend 9.5k on a product without requiring data to confirm it achieves what they claim.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: The Global Trader*



Mr J said:


> $9,500...
> 
> I wouldn't mind hearing why some of you decided to spend 9.5k on a product without requiring data to confirm it achieves what they claim.




Probably a very slick sales technique or techniques.


----------



## markagain

*Re: The Global Trader*

The sales team from Global trader has been pursuing me with phone calls and glossy brochure.  Below are some questions (from me) and answers.

What type of return is normal?
10% per month.

So that equates to 120% per year not including compound effect?
That's right.

That sounds too good to be true?
You will never hear a truly wealthy person say 'it's too good to be true'.

Paul Clitheroe says it all the time doesn't he?
Oh well.......[change of subject] - he tells me the banks use Global trader as part of their diversification strategy.  So he assures me the 7% compounding they make off my mortgage is helped a bit on the side with the 120% profit from the trading they do.

Do you trade?
No, I'm 23 and my focus is music and my studies and I don't want trading to interfere with these priorities.

Isn't your calling me interfering with your priorities?
[change of subject]

When this sales guy couldn't tell me how much brokerage they charge (or the companies they use charge), not even a guess or ballpark figure it all got a bit silly and I got back to my day job. 2 minutes later his 24 year old supervisor rang me back with brokerage fee details ($19 per trade depending on size of trade).  It turns out the supervisor does trade and he assures me he made an extra 55k on top of his very reasonable salary last year.

Paul Clitheroe is smarter than me and clearly smarter than my 2 youthful sales friends.

TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE

The 120 day money back guarantee they promise on the phone doesn't appear to relate to success, it appears to relate to training! but to be honest I couldn't make much sense of it.


----------



## boffin125105

*Re: The Global Trader*

I have been approached over the past 10 months by one of the staff at Global Trader trying to sign me up, very persistent they are. He tells me that they now have a new version that is even better than the previous and that it is much simpler than before. I am booked in for a session this saturday morning to see the new system, see how it works. As for having a AFSL the company itself does not but they are stating a connection to Mark Power Financial Pty Ltd (AFSL No. 332428) on their website and are using his AFSL. I have left a message on his phone to find out whether he is putting his reputation on line for this product. It does seem strange that no-one who has had success with this product is willing to say so on this forum, maybe there are tied up trying to recoup there initial outlay?


----------



## Gillie

*Re: The Global Trader*



julius said:


> btw... it looks like a mechanical system + some kind of bonus for refering new members.




I wonder if it acts like a ponzi scheme


----------



## Gillie

*Re: The Global Trader*



boffin125105 said:


> I have been approached over the past 10 months by one of the staff at Global Trader trying to sign me up, very persistent they are. He tells me that they now have a new version that is even better than the previous and that it is much simpler than before. I am booked in for a session this saturday morning to see the new system, see how it works. As for having a AFSL the company itself does not but they are stating a connection to Mark Power Financial Pty Ltd (AFSL No. 332428) on their website and are using his AFSL. I have left a message on his phone to find out whether he is putting his reputation on line for this product. It does seem strange that no-one who has had success with this product is willing to say so on this forum, maybe there are tied up trying to recoup there initial outlay?




Just ensure that they are an authorised representative of this Mark Power....

I have heard of him before and he has ties to several firms (cough - schemes) in the UK. Be very cautious and don't sign anything on the day. Do more research before signing up for anything.


----------



## boffin125105

*Re: The Global Trader*

Thanks for the advice Gillie, I have just spoken with Mark Power, the SA one not the WA one and he confirms that he has provided Global Trader with a AFSL. He said he has to keep an eye on them as it is his rep on the line if they do something unto wart. I will see how the demo goes and then ask for a free trial and some details of someone already using the system and see what response I get.


----------



## boffin125105

*Re: The Global Trader*

Can you explain what you mean by ponzie scheme and cough scheme, might be the other Mark Power you have heard about?


----------



## NeuromanceR

*Re: The Global Trader*



boffin125105 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by ponzie scheme and cough scheme




Funniest thing I've read this week.


----------



## wayneL

*Re: The Global Trader*



boffin125105 said:


> ...if they do something *unto wart*.




You owe me one keyboard... I just laughed coffee through my nose!


----------



## daveM

*Re: The Global Trader*



barnett said:


> Hi. I purchased the package twelve months ago..
> Global Trader is very proffesional with great backup..
> the software is very easy to drive after establishing certain systems and criteria.






I assume you would be able to validate your statements.......?????????


----------



## Kash Kosmo

*Re: The Global Trader*

This company has been ringing me to join them since 2007 without luck 
The company is based on the Gold Coast QLD
It is called Principle Investments 
It is sold as 1) Global Trading Teaching School 2) Easy Trader (the software) 

Finally half relented  to the teaching 
I will give the free lesson a go in a few days 

I will be asking these questions 
1) Regarding Teaching 
Do you teach me * How markets work, * Indicators, * Multiple Trading formats
2) Is it a single & comprehensive Rule trading system
3) Do they use & trade with this system themselves & do they publish the results 

Other valid questions that :bite: would be welcome ? 

KK


----------



## Kash Kosmo

*Re: The Global Trader*

OK Demo of Global Trader completed

Its an analytical computer stock picking system 
Cost see attached photo Note + GST 10%

Are there any other programs that do the same thing that is more reasonably priced 

Or is it better to take my time and learn a bit more than my current basic knowledge about stocks and do it the old fashioned way and learn to read & use charts & gut feeling  

KK


----------



## investorpaul

*Re: The Global Trader*



Kash Kosmo said:


> OK Demo of Global Trader completed
> 
> Its an analytical computer stock picking system
> Cost see attached photo Note + GST 10%
> 
> Are there any other programs that do the same thing that is more reasonably priced
> 
> Or is it better to take my time and learn a bit more than my current basic knowledge about stocks and do it the old fashioned way and learn to read & use charts & gut feeling
> 
> KK




Dont even touch it. Run as fast as you can in the opposite direction!


----------



## skyQuake

*Re: The Global Trader*

Would someone really sell their hand of midas or guard it jealously from outside eyes? Eg Goldman's leaked algo.

If its just basic education you can get that for FREE on the web.


----------



## Kash Kosmo

*Re: The Global Trader*



investorpaul said:


> Dont even touch it. Run as fast as you can in the opposite direction!




Many thanks Paul
I am not in the least bit interested just thought the post would be interesting and informative to others  

I just visited the shop on this forum & found some interesting stuff to browse through 

Books, Software ect 

KK


----------



## Gillie

*Re: The Global Trader*



boffin125105 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by ponzie scheme and cough scheme, might be the other Mark Power you have heard about?




Sorry been away for a while...

I think Wikipedia sums it up:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponzi_scheme

OMG.... "Cough - Scheme" is a paused statement, please read between the lines...


----------



## blazer121

*Re: The Global Trader*

Hi all,

I am a beginner when it comes to actively trading stocks or day trading, but I have a high level of experience in the financial industry.

I have been contacted by a salesman and I did the demonstration out of interest more so than looking at purchasing the software/training.

The software appears to search the live market based on the parameters / strategy you set-up with the trainer. Then you can select shares to buy / sell and it recommends which shares in priority order and volume. I do like how the software has a live-simulation that allows you to practice your strategy and see how it works in the real world. As I have never been an active trader or looked at other software I cannot comment on how this is better or worse than any other software

When speaking to the salesman they kept referring back that on average using this software will generate the average trader 3% to 5% per week from just 10 minutes a day. Then they kept comparing my current investments vs earning 156% pa with their software (easy sell if true). They also claimed their average customers still made a profit during the GFC 

I have decided not to go ahead with this software. For the following reasons.

- I have little experience with actively trading on the share market and would prefer to gain more experience / education before investing in any software.

- They are trying to sell the product with from my experience in the finance industry with highly unrealistic share returns 

- Their demonstration gives little information about how it works, they are unable to give me more detailed information or real life client examples

- They seemed to have moved around with different companies holding their AFSL. Which puts me off

This is just my opinion on this software based on what I have seen in the demonstration and speaking to the salesman


----------



## Kash Kosmo

*Re: The Global Trader*

I rejected Global Trader for similar reasons you give above plus the cost is way over the top 

I also looked into Share Trader and although I like it better I am still unsure
Its hard at the beginning 

I will probably subscribe to a newsletter like the chartist just to get a feel for the market 

KK


----------



## blazer121

*Re: The Global Trader*



Kash Kosmo said:


> I rejected Global Trader for similar reasons you give above plus the cost is way over the top
> 
> I also looked into Share Trader and although I like it better I am still unsure
> Its hard at the beginning
> 
> I will probably subscribe to a newsletter like the chartist just to get a feel for the market
> 
> KK




The asx website has some handy guides for beginners and I am the same looking at subscribing to online newsletter or magazine and getting in the market and educating myself for a while longer before looking into software


----------



## TweedTrier

*Re: The Global Trader*

whats happened?
Was interested in this topic and we get to November 2009 and it just stops.

For info I bought the package about 18 months ago and went through the training. Was happy with everything, had around 2 to 3 sessions a week for around 1/2 hour with guy in Perth and was then graduated onto Alan who lived out at Kouralbyn Valley.  He was supposed to be the Head Trainer and I was supposed to be priveliged to get him. He was a bit  too quick for me and only seemed interested in getting the lessons over with and cutting me loose.

 By then the GFC had hit so I paper traded. Then I was contacted by their office and was offered some more training and advice   which I accepted.

I then entered the market live in September last year and had  limited success trading CFD's until it started to go a little sour and stopped trading end Octber then and went back to paper trading except for a short re-enter in December Jan.

Still getting daily updates and running a virtual account waiting for things  to start working again

Found this Forum after I looked for info on "Wealth Fx" found a forum on them and saw the name Alan Foulkes and realised there is a connection to Global Trader (though I believe he is no longer a trainer there)

Wish I had had done this homework before I bought in but  really beleive their product and training was ok , I just picked the wrong time to start. Didn't do any harm to my Super though as I got it out before the crash and started my own self managed fund


----------



## shevang

*Re: The Global Trader*

STAY AWAY FROM GLOBAL TRADER (DATA8 AUSTRALIA)

We purchased their share trading software programme and training system on 10 October 2007 which came with a 12 month money back guarantee.

We initially requested a refund on 23 July 2008 as the program was not giving the trading results the sales team indicated it would. Our training had been sporadic and after 9 months our training still had not completed and we still did not have a system to start trading. We were not confident with the product or the service (lack of) received and therefore requested to refund, under the 12 month money back guarantee.

After numerous emails and phone calls with the refund team and even the CEO, they still would not process our refund, saying we weren’t eligible as we had not completed our training and left gaps in between contact with our trainer… which was precisely our point as well – our trainer was no where to be found half way through training – we still do not know what happened to him or if he still works for Global Trader (Data8)! 

The system still does not show results averaging 10% per month (as per the guarantee).

We still do not have a profitable plan that we can paper trade. We have not been requested to complete the training questionnaire, nor has (one off) our trainers signed off from our training  - one of the points indicated by Shamus Bradley as to why we were ineligible for the refund.

We cannot move onto the trading guarantee as the training we have had, has not provided us with a plan we can trust nor results to confirm how “great” the Global Trader software is (as indicated by Shamus Bradley in October 2008).

This time we kept file notes showing all contact with Global Trader.

We again request that Global Trader refund our purchase price of $9,790 immediately.

The promises made by the sales representative Ben Samuel, the 5+ trainers we have had and Shamus Bradley have not been met and we simply ask that the integrity of the company be shown and the money back guarantee advertised be fulfilled, simply and with finality.

We are taking this further!!!


----------



## JEN

*Re: The Global Trader*



julius said:


> In my opinion  -  if you are a real novice, then you don't yet have a critical eye required to evaluate any kind of education / advice. In which case it's better to stay away until you're able to recognise what it is your purchasing.
> 
> They could be great or they could be garbage but the point is you probably won't be able to tell - no disrespect of course.




Well, no disrespect BUT I get very frustrated with responses like this.  these sort of questions from those of us who ACKNOWLEDGE openly that we are novices is just rude.  Telling us to go away and not come back til we are experts but offering no suggestions as to how to gain knowledge.  Weren't you a novice once?  Maybe you were born into a privaleged elite who had trading in the family and you were groomed from birth.  But the rest of us have to start somewhere.  

If you have nothing constructive to offer then please don't respond at all - there is no need for such rudeness and its against the posting guidelines.


----------



## professor_frink

*Re: The Global Trader*



JEN said:


> Well, no disrespect BUT I get very frustrated with responses like this.  these sort of questions from those of us who ACKNOWLEDGE openly that we are novices is just rude.  Telling us to go away and not come back til we are experts but offering no suggestions as to how to gain knowledge.  Weren't you a novice once?  Maybe you were born into a privaleged elite who had trading in the family and you were groomed from birth.  But the rest of us have to start somewhere.
> 
> If you have nothing constructive to offer then please don't respond at all - there is no need for such rudeness and its against the posting guidelines.




Hi JEN,

here are a couple of links to get you started on educating yourself:

http://www.cmegroup.com/tools-information/index.html

http://www.cmegroup.com/education/index.html#

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4122

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3751

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5308


----------



## Thunder00

*Re: The Global Trader*



Kash Kosmo said:


> This company has been ringing me to join them since 2007 without luck
> The company is based on the Gold Coast QLD
> It is called Principle Investments
> It is sold as 1) Global Trading Teaching School 2) Easy Trader (the software)
> 
> Finally half relented  to the teaching
> I will give the free lesson a go in a few days
> 
> I will be asking these questions
> 1) Regarding Teaching
> Do you teach me * How markets work, * Indicators, * Multiple Trading formats
> 2) Is it a single & comprehensive Rule trading system
> 3) Do they use & trade with this system themselves & do they publish the results
> 
> Other valid questions that :bite: would be welcome ?
> 
> KK




if you Google: "global trader technologies" the first result you get is: GLOBAL TRADER - HOME which has the link to www globaltradertech com au (that is not accessible unless you have a password.) if you read the first 2 lines shown in this google research it says: "Global Trader Technologies has a wide variety of products and services suited to everybody from "Mum & Dad investors" right up to "Professional Traders".... the same sentence is shown on the "Global Trading School" web site www globaltradingschool com
 You can compare also the 4th results on google with the "Global Trading School" web site on "Our Education and Trading". Same wording again. The Global Trading School is: "Principal Investments (Australia) P/L trading as Global Trading School, a corporate Authorised representative n. 331706 of MARK POWER FINANCIAL P/L n. 332428 BUT the licensee actually ceased as representative on the 31/05/2010!! Global Trading School you need to update your web site or get a new licence??


----------



## Thunder00

*Re: The Global Trader*



Thunder00 said:


> if you Google: "global trader technologies" the first result you get is: GLOBAL TRADER - HOME which has the link to www globaltradertech com au (that is not accessible unless you have a password.) if you read the first 2 lines shown in this google research it says: "Global Trader Technologies has a wide variety of products and services suited to everybody from "Mum & Dad investors" right up to "Professional Traders".... the same sentence is shown on the "Global Trading School" web site www globaltradingschool com
> You can compare also the 4th results on google with the "Global Trading School" web site on "Our Education and Trading". Same wording again. The Global Trading School is: "Principal Investments (Australia) P/L trading as Global Trading School, a corporate Authorised representative n. 331706 of MARK POWER FINANCIAL P/L n. 332428 BUT the licensee actually ceased as representative on the 31/05/2010!! Global Trading School you need to update your web site or get a new licence??




AMAZING! they have now updated ALL the websites! good on you!
so if you do the same research now, it doesn't show those references anymore for Google, the "new" global trading school website shows a new cute testimonial, and the old global trader tech web site is disappeared..(?), that's why you always have to save printed copies of those pages just in case..for future references..


----------



## azk31y

I purchased Global Trader share trading programme for $11000 in January, 2008, Programme was guaranteed with a money back guarantee, supposed to return 15.8% per month.
I am still learning, system and tutors have changed during this period.
Have been dry trading for approx 8 months, the system has not made a profit yet.
They are now trying to sell me a better system which normally sells for $15000 but is available to me for $1650.
Have not been able to discover costs of price downloads or trades as yet.
Has anyone any experience of this new system and most importantly does it work.??


----------



## barnett

Back again, been workin too much to recoup the losses and costs from GT, have also downloaded the new system, but not even looked at it yet. Got it as an uprgrade as i made the stupid mistake of becoming a Platinum Member Lifetime ( lifetime of regrets i spose).
I did state back at the start that they were very profesional and easy to deal with, maybe that was the platinum effect- still doesnt get any returns yet-- get better returns by buying and selling a bit of scrap gold......


----------



## Alpha_Bet

If you're not willing to put in the time, the expense and the emotional/physical effort on your path to learning about the markets and becoming a trader... forget about becoming a trader. Life offers many opportunities.


----------



## BANDITOS

shevang said:


> STAY AWAY FROM GLOBAL TRADER (DATA8 AUSTRALIA)
> 
> We purchased their share trading software programme and training system on 10 October 2007 which came with a 12 month money back guarantee.
> 
> We initially requested a refund on 23 July 2008 as the program was not giving the trading results the sales team indicated it would. Our training had been sporadic and after 9 months our training still had not completed and we still did not have a system to start trading. We were not confident with the product or the service (lack of) received and therefore requested to refund, under the 12 month money back guarantee.
> 
> After numerous emails and phone calls with the refund team and even the CEO, they still would not process our refund, saying we weren’t eligible as we had not completed our training and left gaps in between contact with our trainer… which was precisely our point as well – our trainer was no where to be found half way through training – we still do not know what happened to him or if he still works for Global Trader (Data8)!
> 
> The system still does not show results averaging 10% per month (as per the guarantee).
> 
> We still do not have a profitable plan that we can paper trade. We have not been requested to complete the training questionnaire, nor has (one off) our trainers signed off from our training  - one of the points indicated by Shamus Bradley as to why we were ineligible for the refund.
> 
> We cannot move onto the trading guarantee as the training we have had, has not provided us with a plan we can trust nor results to confirm how “great” the Global Trader software is (as indicated by Shamus Bradley in October 2008).
> 
> This time we kept file notes showing all contact with Global Trader.
> 
> We again request that Global Trader refund our purchase price of $9,790 immediately.
> 
> The promises made by the sales representative Ben Samuel, the 5+ trainers we have had and Shamus Bradley have not been met and we simply ask that the integrity of the company be shown and the money back guarantee advertised be fulfilled, simply and with finality.
> 
> We are taking this further!!!




Hi There!  I am experiencing problems with my refund so join me @ we will FIX-IT.


----------



## BANDITOS

*Re: The Global Trader*



BANDITOS said:


> Hi There!  I am experiencing problems with my refund so join me @ we will FIX-IT.






TweedTrier said:


> whats happened?
> Was interested in this topic and we get to November 2009 and it just stops.
> 
> For info I bought the package about 18 months ago and went through the training. Was happy with everything, had around 2 to 3 sessions a week for around 1/2 hour with guy in Perth and was then graduated onto Alan who lived out at Kouralbyn Valley.  He was supposed to be the Head Trainer and I was supposed to be priveliged to get him. He was a bit  too quick for me and only seemed interested in getting the lessons over with and cutting me loose.
> 
> By then the GFC had hit so I paper traded. Then I was contacted by their office and was offered some more training and advice   which I accepted.
> 
> I then entered the market live in September last year and had  limited success trading CFD's until it started to go a little sour and stopped trading end Octber then and went back to paper trading except for a short re-enter in December Jan.
> 
> Still getting daily updates and running a virtual account waiting for things  to start working again
> 
> Found this Forum after I looked for info on "Wealth Fx" found a forum on them and saw the name Alan Foulkes and realised there is a connection to Global Trader (though I believe he is no longer a trainer there)
> 
> Wish I had had done this homework before I bought in but  really beleive their product and training was ok , I just picked the wrong time to start. Didn't do any harm to my Super though as I got it out before the crash and started my own self managed fund



So what has happend ?


----------



## BANDITOS

*Re: The Global Trader*



gurusteve said:


> I have been caught by these people.
> 
> I purchased the package and went through the so called training. They guarantee to give you the knowledge and training to make a substantial income in the market.
> 
> Training consisted of about 6 x 5 minute telephone sessions. Every question I asked I was given no explanation for. It was a simple case of "this is how you need to set up the software - dont worry about any of those other
> parameters because this is what is working.
> 
> Having traded the system on paper for the last month it has lost around $14,000.
> 
> There is no way I am prepared to enter the market with cash using this system.
> 
> All attempts to get a refund so far have failed.
> 
> My recommendation - unless you have lots and lots of cash to just throw away - dont touch these guys.




ANY CHANGES ?


----------



## BANDITOS

*Re: The Global Trader*



shevang said:


> STAY AWAY FROM GLOBAL TRADER (DATA8 AUSTRALIA)
> 
> We purchased their share trading software programme and training system on 10 October 2007 which came with a 12 month money back guarantee.
> 
> We initially requested a refund on 23 July 2008 as the program was not giving the trading results the sales team indicated it would. Our training had been sporadic and after 9 months our training still had not completed and we still did not have a system to start trading. We were not confident with the product or the service (lack of) received and therefore requested to refund, under the 12 month money back guarantee.
> 
> After numerous emails and phone calls with the refund team and even the CEO, they still would not process our refund, saying we weren’t eligible as we had not completed our training and left gaps in between contact with our trainer… which was precisely our point as well – our trainer was no where to be found half way through training – we still do not know what happened to him or if he still works for Global Trader (Data8)!
> 
> The system still does not show results averaging 10% per month (as per the guarantee).
> 
> We still do not have a profitable plan that we can paper trade. We have not been requested to complete the training questionnaire, nor has (one off) our trainers signed off from our training  - one of the points indicated by Shamus Bradley as to why we were ineligible for the refund.
> 
> We cannot move onto the trading guarantee as the training we have had, has not provided us with a plan we can trust nor results to confirm how “great” the Global Trader software is (as indicated by Shamus Bradley in October 2008).
> 
> This time we kept file notes showing all contact with Global Trader.
> 
> We again request that Global Trader refund our purchase price of $9,790 immediately.
> 
> The promises made by the sales representative Ben Samuel, the 5+ trainers we have had and Shamus Bradley have not been met and we simply ask that the integrity of the company be shown and the money back guarantee advertised be fulfilled, simply and with finality.
> 
> We are taking this further!!!




I HAVE BEEN TOUCHED BY THIS MOB TO ! lets get together and sort them out i intend to get there booths closed down will also take this to the press and broadcast on u tube please join me my e mail is travelsafetech@optusnet.com.au


----------

